# So, I'm thinking about...



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Taking my TC electronics G-sharp of my guitar rig and throwing it on top
of my mbox to use for effects...

What do you think? yes, no? I'm not exactly a huge fan of software delays and verbs,
then again I'm not too sure if it'll work right considering it's mainly marketed for
guitars lol.

I'd have to add the effect and print a new track with the effect enabled most likely
=(.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

you'll be going into and out of an unbalanced device which can cause you some problems. If you're going to do it anyways yea you'll have to print it because the mbox only has its monitor outs... unless your mixing with headphones then i guess it's possible to send it out a side of the monitor outs and then back in through one of your pre channels. you'll get some good latency in that chain. i think you're better off doing it in the box. theyre not so bad


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Remember also that each device you add to the signal path will inevitably add some noise to the signal and will eventually make it unusable. Give it a try and see how it sounds you may be fine but as Recordman said mixing unbalanced signals and balanced can also cause issues with signal strength.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

That's kinda what I was thinking. I've mellowmuse's ATA so latency wouldn't really be an issue.

Just a thought though lol. if a had a 003 it'd be easier but oh well.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

yea ive got me a 002r and a vintage kelsey 8 channel mixer which im going to use to mix some tracks and see how that goes. take the 8 outs from the 002 and go into each channel of the mixer than the stereo outs back into tools. more fun for now but ive actually devised a plan to take a DB25 connector and connect it to each channel on the board and then have 1/4 connectors on the other end to go back into protools and i can actually use that as a recording console too 8). i dont know how great of a recording console it would be but its fun anyway.


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

All the unbalanced balanced things asides, i think its a great idea. As long as you like the effects and you don't have better plugins.

Either way it can be a cool effect, i would say lo-fi, but there is nothing lo-fi about the G-Sharp.

But one solution is the Ebtech Line Level Shifter. It converts -10 to +4 and vice versa without losing signal.

Definately good idea though. The only problem with the unbalancing will be that you lose some volume, easily added back with the G sharp.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> Taking my TC electronics G-sharp of my guitar rig and throwing it on top
> of my mbox to use for effects...
> 
> What do you think? yes, no? I'm not exactly a huge fan of software delays and verbs,
> ...


Hmmmm.... all the discussion about losing balanced connections. Why bother? Use the S/PDIF I/O.
That's what I'm using on my G-Minor...


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

the only thing you lose when you go unbalanced is some audio level which you can EASILY get back. 

There are other things, but nothing that actually matters.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Darnstrat said:


> Hmmmm.... all the discussion about losing balanced connections. Why bother? Use the S/PDIF I/O.
> That's what I'm using on my G-Minor...


He's right. If you're rockin an Mbox1 or an Mbox2 or Pro (not mini though) just use the s/dif I/O. I hadnt realized that the G-sharp had that capability. Righteous!:T


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

0bazooka_joe0 said:


> He's right. If you're rockin an Mbox1 or an Mbox2 or Pro (not mini though) just use the s/dif I/O. I hadnt realized that the G-sharp had that capability. Righteous!:T


And it keeps the signal in the digital domain, ergo, less susceptibility to noise, less latency, etc.


----------

